# Nandi earns his SchH 1 again



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Much more convincing performance by my Nandi. Nikki Banfield was a tough - but fair and firm judge and we earned every point. My handling cost him about 15 points total, but I too am improving! He really did a phenomenal job
Tracking: 88
OB: 80 (handler cost him the sit in motion  )
Prt: 86 "a"

My face hurt from smiling. We celebrated with a swim and a bully stick!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Congrats again!!!! It was so darn hot out there and you two did just fine. Your tracking was so nice it put us to shame.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats !!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Big Congrats!!! Great scores too!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations Sarah!!!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Sorry, I didn't get the chance to congratulate you on Sunday but I'll say it now. :congratulations: Congrats to you and Nandi!! 
It was great to get to meet you and see both your dogs (even if it was for a very short moment).


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Thanks! Geez Vinnie I must've been outta my mind cuz I don't recall meeting you! Unless it was near the end and I was over by the pool! How horrible is that?- Guess you'll need to come down WITH your dog and hang out again, minus the freakin heat! Congrats also to Elaine and Spyder for earning their SchH 1 also! Joker (Mike) also smoked the field in tracking and protection with his Jett, but no hardware.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

:Confused: I'm still learning here and its totally dumb. But after your lvl 1,2 or 3. I thoght that's were you stood? And only went higher. Am I missing something. How do you do it again? ShCH is something I totally wanna get in to. Or something that will build my girl up. I think the combo of the three areas would keep her mind busy and quickly build her confidance.


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

That is great! Gratz


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats Nandi and Sarah! :toasting:


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Sarah'sSita said:


> Thanks! Geez Vinnie I must've been outta my mind cuz I don't recall meeting you! Unless it was near the end and I was over by the pool! How horrible is that?- Guess you'll need to come down WITH your dog and hang out again, minus the freakin heat! Congrats also to Elaine and Spyder for earning their SchH 1 also! Joker (Mike) also smoked the field in tracking and protection with his Jett, but no hardware.


 It's not like you didn't have anything else on your mind. I guess I will need to hang out a bit more unfortunately Dalton can not come with durning the midday (discoid lupus).

Yes, wasn't Jett's tracking something else. Great to watch. I took some pictures and sent them to Mike. Maybe he'll post a few.


----------



## Zarr (Feb 28, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------

